# Remote printing with CUPS?



## amandus57 (Jul 12, 2014)

I try to print to my printer on my network with CUPS, everything is set up. I got this

```
"The file '/private/var/spool/cups/tmp/013c253c72ea5' could not be opened."
```


----------

